# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية خاص بطرح الأعطال وإيجاد الحلول لها  jtag samsat 560 et la famillie

## الجديدي

*شرح طريقة تقنية Jtag لكل منcوb  بالعربية والصور                *  
                                                                                                       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Tuto jtag fte (رقاقة على m3329 ب) 
Fte s200 واستنساخ 
الرسم البياني cablage jtag 
تحتاج 3 من المقاومة 100 اوم ، 33 اوم الى 1 ، 1 الى 1،5 kohms ذكرا db25 
وشكل ل6 الوصلات. 
LPT تجريبي 
Vcc -------- 3v3 [1،5 كيلوواط]-------- rst (3v3 على البطاريه او على الطعام اللوحه تجريبي) 
8 ------------------[ 100 ث]--------- tdi 
11 -----------------[ 33 ث]---------- TDO 
3 ------------------[ 100 ث]--------- TMS 
2 ------------------[ 100 ث]--------- tck 
15 و 18 و 25 -------------------- gnd 
6 & 10 ---------------------------- الجسر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الكابلات 
وينبغي ان تكون قصيرة قدر الامكان. تجنب التمديد الحبال. (Chez موي سعادة 20cm) 
من جهة أ db25 وعلى الجانب الاخر سجل 6 الى توصيلات (مع الماء) اننا 
ويمكن الاطلاع في ستيريو ومعدات الفيديو 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
اعداد العرض 
تأكد من قطع الاتصال الخاصة بك قطاع تجريبي قبل اي تلاعب ☺ 
على s202 ، ومن الاسهل لازالة بطاقه القارئ ، لكتلة jp1 ادناه. 
على العرض ، نجد محطة jp1 (cpu_prob_en) مع انها تخدم في البلوز 
اصدار تجريبي ل"طريقة التصحيح". 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
نتطلع ايضا سلطة سداده من اللوحه ، وسوف تحتاج الى 3v3 
Jtag الاعلاف. يمكنك ايضا استخدام 3،3 في البطاريه 
. 
هنا j'utilises مر الرابع من اسفل ،  /! \ التأكد من ان هذا هو واحد. اما مع المختبرين ، والتي تبحث في ناحية من الصاج ، 
جرب مبينة (+5 الخامس ، 12v ، 24V ، 3v3 ، gnd ، +5 الخامس ، 33v ، gnd) 
     --  لا تستخدم 33v ---------------------------------------
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ربط الكابل jtag الخاص بك الى جهاز كمبيوتر ، ثم عرض ومكان الغذاء على 3v3 
Rst دبوس (مع قوامها 1،5 كيلوواط) والطرف الآخر هو على كومة أو على 
الغذاءيه على اللوحه. وضع البلوز الى jp1 ايضا. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تركيب السائقين (ويندوز اكس. بى) 
فتح "loaddrv.exe" وادخل => ج : \ نوافذ \ system32 \ giveio ثم انقر على تثبيت 
ثم ابدأ.  وينبغي ان يتم ذلك في كل مرة كنت rebooté حاسبك الشخصي او تجريبي. 
لتجنب هذا => اذا اردت ان السائق يبدأ تلقائيا كل 
بدء جهاز كمبيوتر شخصى ، واتبع ما صباحا : 
في "لوحة التحكم" ، اختر "نظام" ، "الاجهزه" وحينئذ 
"إدارة الاجهزه". 
في النافذة التي تفتح ، انقر على "رأي" واختر الخيار "اظهار 
الاجهزه الخفيه. " 
في اسفل الشجرة الى "عدم سداده - سائقين - ومسرحيه" وانقر على الصليب 
انظر الى جميع التجريبيه. ثم البحث عن "giveio" وجعل على الزر الايمن واختر 
"الملكيه". 
في نافذة الممتلكات ، انقر على علامة التبويب "رائدة" ، والتمكن من وضع نوع من البدء من 
"تلقاءيه" 
هذا التغيير سيدخل حيز النفاذ بعد rebooté الخاص بك 'الحاسوب.  Ejtag هزيلا ادوات 
بدوره على حسابك التجريبي ، وانه يجب ان يبقى "المعنى". 
اطلاق ejtag تي تي ، كما لديك على الصورة ادناه. 
اختر لغة. ثم انقر على "الاتصال" 
اذا كان كل شىء يمضى جيدا انك impcode = "c05288 ،" ال 16 الاولى من البايت فلاش  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
اذا الازرار قراءة وكتابة / حذف بنات / يمحو فلاش غير نشطة ، وتغيير الخيارات 
في نوع "فلاش" ، وحاول مرة أخرى بالنقر على "ربط".
ثم انقر على "الكتابة". في النافذة التي تفتح ، اختر => نوع الملف 
"Ali.abs" ثم => الملف "bootloader على serie.abs ب) المنصوص عليها في حزمة) و 
مفتوحة. 
يبدأ العاجل ، وتستغرق حوالى 10 دقيقة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
أنهى 100 ٪ ، تاركا ejtag تي تي ، بايقاف تشغيل تجريبي ، افصل الكابل وازالة jtag 
البلوز. *

----------


## seffari

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي على الشرح الممتاز

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك حبيبي

----------


## Fannan1

يعطيك العافية اخي
تقبل مروري

----------


## tahiri84

يعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## adam-hic

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## ALINO

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## abder

مكشورmerci grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!â€‹

----------


## karnold

بارك الله فيك

----------

